# A national media outlet will pay for your tax return preparation for an article on Drivers' Earnings



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please post on this thread if you would be interested in collaborating on this article on Drivers Earnings & Taxes.
Your identity will be protected.

Thank you!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Please post on this thread if you would be interested in collaborating on this article on Drivers Earnings & Taxes.
> Your identity will be protected.
> 
> Thank you!


I'm interested! Send me contact info via PM....or chi1cabby ....go ahead and send them my number. I trust you.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Hopefully the article will also explain how Uber is scamming the IRS by using the IRS mileage writeoff as the only means of driver pay. Without the mileage writeoff scam the entire Uber low cost ride scam falls appart.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SafeT said:


> Hopefully the article will also explain how Uber is scamming the IRS by using the IRS mileage writeoff as the only means of driver pay. Without the mileage writeoff scam the entire Uber low cost ride scam falls appart.


That is the working hypothesis.

This article is a way to show that the rates are so low that most Drivers will have a IRS Schd C loss. For these Drivers this loss is a way to offset this loss against "Other Income" in their IRS Form 1040.

In fact David Plouffe spoke in Seattle of "Tax Benefits of driving for Uber for part-time Drivers". I will link article here when I find it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

If you've already have prepared/filed your tax return, you can still help/collaborate by sharing your tax return with the media outlet.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And the IRS losing out on unreported tips because of no tip function.

Someone shot me. I just sunk to a new low siding with the service. ugh...









Ok send me the info... Thanks.
.
.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I would, not going to show a loss, but not going to show massive profit either.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I would, not going to show a loss, but not going to show massive profit either.


No harm in balance. Just get them to tell the truth.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmmm.... didn't someone on this forum say that a good way to drive for uber is to use the loss to offset other income.... what was that person's handle again


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm interested! Send me contact info via PM....or chi1cabby ....go ahead and send them my number. I trust you.


I'm sorry LEAFdriver!
I've not been able to get any follow-up from the reporter since I started this thread. Please go ahead and get your taxes done. 
If there is any further interest in the reporter persuing this, I'll revive this thread.
Thank you!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry LEAFdriver!
> I've not been able to get any follow-up from the reporter since I started this thread. Please go ahead and get your taxes done.
> If there is any further interest in the reporter persuing this, I'll revive this thread.
> Thank you!


I think you may have sent this post telepathically first. LOL I woke up at almost the same exact time you sent this and was thinking "I need to start doing my tax return today!" 
Thanks for giving me a heads up! So far, preliminary tax return underway....I should be getting a good refund!


----------

